# Twinstar nano problems



## peke (13 Apr 2014)

Hello guys i hope you can help me.

My twinstar nano isn't working how it should be, if you watch the video you see that its doesn't create the fine mist till i push it up and down so that those big airbubbles escape en then the device work like its should.

When i do that the device works like 4 to 5 times and then the same problem occurs.

Ive cleaned it like the manual says and its working you see that but somethings wrong, who can help me?

Link youtube 

Greetz


----------

